# Autokauf per Scheck - Vorsicht



## Devilfrank (24 Februar 2004)

Das Polizeipräsidium Südosthessen warnt vor einer sehr ungewöhnlichen Betrugsmasche, die jetzt wohl auch bei Privatpersonen angewandt wird.

http://www.intern.de/news/5311.html


----------



## Fidul (25 Februar 2004)

Diese Variante des Vorschußbetruges gibt es schon länger und in der Tat werden gerne Autoverkäufer z.B. auf Ebay ins Visier genommen. Und natürlich führen die meisten Spuren nach Nigeria.

Eine andere Variante ist das Jobangebot im Internet. Entweder muß das Opfer nach der alten Masche erst Geld überweisen oder aber es wird angeheuert, Schecks entgegenzunehmen, bei seiner Bank einzulösen und das Geld dann wieder per WU abzuschicken. Selbstverständlich sind die Schecks wieder gefälscht...


----------



## Fidul (20 März 2004)

Wie läuft nun so ein Geschäft ab? Hier mal ein Beispiel aus der harten Wirklichkeit. Namen und andere Angaben wurden ausgeickst.


			
				Der Betrüger schrieb:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Am Mr XXXX currently an automobile dealer here in West Africa.I do
> business worldwide like buying New & Used Autos for sale.I was just
> ...


Hinweis: Viele Länder aus der Gegend erlauben nur den Import neuerer Autos. Wenn die Karre schon ein Dutzend Jahre oder so auf der Haube hat, gibt es keine Chance.


			
				Das vermeintliche Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Mr.XXXXXXXX,
> 
> I have been told that you are interested in buying a XXXXXXXXXX. Right
> now we have one here that can be the right one for you: XXXXXXXXXXXX
> for EUR 4000. Email me and we can finish the details.


XXXX, ich mache dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ablehnen kannst...


			
				Der Betrüger schrieb:
			
		

> Thanks for ur reply i really appreciate it well i an satisfied with
> all u have said i will pay 4000 Euro please note that i will be paying
> with check or bank draft please i need to be assured of the conitions
> Regards XXXX


HA! Ein Opfer in Sicht!


			
				Das vermeintliche Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Mr.XXXXXXXX,
> 
> you've made a great choice with this car. Paying with check is ok but
> how will you get the car? Do you have made an arrangement for shipping
> it to your company? Please inform me about the details.


Den gleichen Sermon schriebselte XXXX auch an andere potentielle Opfer. Nur ein paar Details wurden jeweils angepaßt:


			
				Der Betrüger schrieb:
			
		

> Thanks ,
> You word is great,so kindly take your time and i need you to know that
> am well prepared in buying the Vehicle from you,so please keep other
> buyers off.
> ...


Und da haben wir wieder genau das Vorgehen, daß in den verlinkten Quellen anschaulich beschrieben wird.


			
				Das vermeintliche Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Mr.XXXXXXXX,
> 
> these modalities are somewhat strange but acceptable. I need to know
> who the sender of the check is to avoid any confusion. Please tell
> ...


Wo wohl der Scheck ankommen wird?  :fg2:


----------

